# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  موقع اعجبني لتعلم الفرنسيه بالصوت والصوره..

## yassirali66

*  السلام عليكــم جميعـــــــــــــا..
اليوم  جبت لكم موقع اعجبني لتعلم الفرنسيه بالصوت والصوره..
  فيه صوت لطريقه نطق.. الكلماات..



Course Index

Lesson 1 - Pronunciation Guidelines (improved version with sounds) 
Lesson 2 - Articles and Genders 
Lesson 3 - Pronouns and Verbs 
Lesson 4 - Adjectives and Plurals 
Lesson 5 - Sentences Structure [including exercises] 
Lesson 6 - The Family 
Lesson 7 - Where do you come from ? 
Lesson 8 - Comparing 
Lesson 9 - Time [not complete] 
Additional Vocabulary 
French Expressions and Idioms 
Other flavours of French (in construction) 
Discussion Forum (ask and get answers or discuss

وطبعاااا.. هذه الدروس اللي ستجدها الموقع..
ماعليــك سوى الضغط على الدرس والإستمتاع في تعلمه..
واتمنى الفائـــــــــــــــــــده للجميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع..

الموقــــــــــع..  

Fernsehen Online kostenlos Internet Gratis

.....ودعواتي لكم بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــــق...... 
*

----------

